# Web Development > ASP.NET password expiry in asp.net 2.0

## greesh

Can anyone let me know how we can set the password expiry.
for ex. i have a database wherein i am maintaining the password of the users.
i have to set expiry for that passwords like after 90 days password should expire and
it should promp to reset the new password.

Please do let me know how this can be done in asp.net 2.0.

----------


## jainbrijesh

> Can anyone let me know how we can set the password expiry.
> for ex. i have a database wherein i am maintaining the password of the users.
> i have to set expiry for that passwords like after 90 days password should expire and
> it should promp to reset the new password.
> 
> Please do let me know how this can be done in asp.net 2.0.


I think it can be done through database query.
We can make run a query which will assign a default encruptted password to all those records which have not been accessed in last 90 days.You can make a stored procedure and can run it on daily basis using triggers.

----------


## kayravi

U can have a 'datePassword' column in the database table once its Password updated update the datePassword column. Check each time logging in the day difference bt the current and the existing date...

Hope this would help you ...

----------


## debasisdas

In the database table along with the password store the password update date. Every time u update the password update the update date field. U need to check the same everytime user log in . If it is morethan 75 days send an alert to the user reagarding the passrord expiry and prompt to change . If the user does not responds change the password to some default password after 90 days.

----------

